# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  SGX generator

## effir48

Does anyone have a manual for the SGX? I'm trying to get it set up for Semi tech dual blocker.

----------


## shanbaum

Bad choice.  The SGX, like all spiral-cutting CNC generators, works best with geometric-center blocking.

If you must use the Dual Center blocker (you have a _working_ one?), just block on center, and enter the A and B decentration into the generator, rather than off-setting the block.

----------


## effir48

> Bad choice. The SGX, like all spiral-cutting CNC generators, works best with geometric-center blocking.
> 
> If you must use the Dual Center blocker (you have a _working_ one?), just block on center, and enter the A and B decentration into the generator, rather than off-setting the block.


I am having a problem getting the thickness to come out right. I have tried all blocks listed to try and find something that works. No luck so far. Any suggestions?

----------


## shanbaum

"All blocks listed" - you're not choosing from a list of Gerber blocks are you?  Those won't have the correct ring diameter and height.  I don't recall exactly how to do it on the machine, but there's a setting to either use Gerber blocks or not ("not" being the right choice).  Make sure that the ring diameter and height are set correctly.  I don't recall the dimensions of the Dual Center blocker's "block" (the alloy cookie that's formed in the chill ring), but you should be able to figure out how to measure it.  It may be 50 x 9.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

I use the Dual Center blocker and shanbaum is correct  - the block diameter is 50 mm and the depth is 9 mm. Using only these values you should be able to get it calibrated.

----------


## effir48

> "All blocks listed" - you're not choosing from a list of Gerber blocks are you? Those won't have the correct ring diameter and height. I don't recall exactly how to do it on the machine, but there's a setting to either use Gerber blocks or not ("not" being the right choice). Make sure that the ring diameter and height are set correctly. I don't recall the dimensions of the Dual Center blocker's "block" (the alloy cookie that's formed in the chill ring), but you should be able to figure out how to measure it. It may be 50 x 9.


 
Thanks, I entered 50 x 11 and have even gone as low as 5 trying to get consistency, but I will try the 50 x 9. Thanks for the help. Shanbaum it has been a long time since I have heard from you since my days at EyeMasters. Thanks again I will let you know if I get it right.

----------


## BradB

I have a SGX Generator. Wondering if there is any way of not having to do any edits on the screen to compensate for blank edge thickness? Specifically, I have continually had to adjust the blank edge thickness, otherwise the blank makes too aggressive of a cut sometimes deblocking. The other day, I was in another store and the don't have to do this. Is it a generator setting OR an Innovations issue??? Thanks

----------


## shanbaum

Is the blank edge thickness sent to the machine close to the actual blank thickness?  The blank thickness values in the database are not likely to be exactly right (blanks vary), so the generator needs to be set to err on the side of caution.  I know that there are some settings in the machine that control the amount of stock removed on each pass (and if I recall correctly, there are distinct settings for the first, subsequent, and final cuts).  You should not have to be fiddling with this on a job-by-job basis.

The other factor is the condition of your cutting tool.

----------


## BradB

I am assuming that the generator setting is probably to close to the actual blank thickness. Are you are correct that there are specific settings. Would I start with the setting for the first cut to alleviate having to continually do adjustments? I am pretty diligent about replacing the cutter every 1,000 cuts (I believe this is what Gerber suggests).  Thanks for your help!

----------


## shanbaum

My recollection of SGX settings is rather poor, but there are one or more settings that control the amount of material removed on each cut, which therefore impacts the number of cuts taken.  I think that you want to reduce the amount of material removed.  You should really contact Coburn support for help with this.  They have the actual answers.

----------


## BradB

Many Thanks! I adjusted several settings you mentioned today and had much better success.  I appreciate your direction and help!

----------


## PaulaParmley

LOOKING FOR----I am in need of a manual for a SGX generator by Coburn. We are having 2 rebuilt ones sent my way, however, I am needing a manual for them. Maintenance as well as usage. We had a 108CT therefore  we know nothing about the SGX. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Albertcampos

Hello! Please email me. I have the PDF sgx manual.


albertzcampos@outlook.com

----------

